# Stock Brokerage Project



## Felipe Amigo

Banqueros, por favor indíquenme que significa Stock Brokerage, pues debo validar una información y no me queda claro, muchas gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Felipe... y bienvenido al foro.

En nuestra sección de Recursos tenemos una variedad de hilos-categorías que contienen glosarios de temas específicos. Tenemos una categoría titulada "*Inversiones/Investments*, la cual te exhorto a verificar. También te puedes ir familiarizando con los materiales de referencia que ponemos a disposición de nuestra comunidad.

Ingresas a Recursos por aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Felipe Amigo

Gracias por el consejo, vi el contenido y creo que me será de utilidad, aun cuando para la consulta puntual no, pues está todo en inglés y no pude resolver la duda.


----------



## olivera

_Stock brokerage_ es la actividad de intermediar la compra y venta de acciones. Al _broker_ se lo suele llamar corredor de bolsa y a la empresa en la que trabaja se la denomina casa de bolsa.


----------



## Fernando

Coincido con olivera.


----------



## Felipe Amigo

Gracias, olivera y Fernando; me han sido de mucha ayuda.


----------



## Alejandra.

olivera said:
			
		

> _Stock brokerage_ es la actividad de intermediar la compra y venta de acciones. Al _broker_ se lo suele llamar corredor de bolsa y a la empresa en la que trabaja se la denomina casa de bolsa.



En este caso, para el dialecto chileno, sería

Stock brokerage= corretaje de bolsa.

Broker= corredor de bolsa.
PERO**** solamente cuando es un "stock broker", o sea que tiene que ver con el corretaje de acciones. Broker en otros sentidos se llama, en jerga de negocios, en inglés _broker_.

En Chile, "casa de bolsa" se llama Bolsa de Valores o Bolsa de Comercio. Es lo mismo pero no se le llama casa de bolsa. ¡Saludos, compatriota!


----------



## gedelliott

Stock "Broking" es la actividad.

Stock "Brokerage" es la cantidad de dinero que hay que pagar para el servicio.


----------



## lauranazario

gedelliott said:
			
		

> Stock "Broking" es la actividad
> 
> Stock "Brokerage" es la cantidad de dinero que hay que pagar para el servicio



Hola Gedeliott... y bienvenido al foro.

Permíteme una corrección.
La cantidad de dinero que hay que pagar es brokerage *fee*.
Por mi cuenta, opino que el término "broking" está errado en este contexto. Podrá aplicar a otra cosa, pero no es a la bolsa de valores.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## nudos

Amigos, soy nuevo en esto, ¿alguien me puede explicar qué es un *Brokerage account?*

*¿Qué diferencia hay entre un US account y un Brokerage  account?*

Navegando en internet me consegui varios website que según aperturan cuentas en EE. UU. para no residentes..., ¿será esto verdad o sera un scam?
Por favor, si alguien me ayuda.


----------



## jibarita

Hola, Brokerage account o cuenta de inversiones se refiere al servicio que prestan companias como Merrill Lynch.  
En este caso (brokerage account) la empresa ML sirve como agencia de corretaje y los corredores (brokers) proveen estrategias y otros servicios con la compra de acciones (stocks).
Aquí, en los Estados Unidos, cualquier persona sea residente o no puede abrir una cuenta de inversiones.  Para extanjeros, la documentacion en términos de reporte para el IRS cambia, y hay un poco más de control en términos de la necesidad de saber de dónde el cliente entra el dinero y hacia dónde va y con qué frecuencia.  Todo para evitar el "money laundery".

Debo aclarar que compañías de corretaje también ofrecen cuentas regulares de cheques, ahorros, cd's, etc.

Source: I used to work for ML.


----------



## nudos

¡Gracias! Pero estas personas venden este sistema como una cuenta en EE. UU., mi pregunta es... ¿si yo adquiero una cuenta de estas es seguro?, ¿funciona igual que una cuenta bancaria en EE. UU.?

Ellos dicen que te proporcionan una chequera por el etradebank.com y puedes hasta solicitar una tarjeta Visa..., ¿¿será que todo esto es seguro??


----------



## jibarita

Amigo:
No sé de qué compañía hablas, pero me suena sospechoso.  
No entiendo muy bien tu posición..., ¿vives fuera de los Estados Unidos?  
De todas maneras,  investiga - investiga - investiga.  Mi experiencia es que ninguna compañía seria abre una cuenta de corretaje porque para tener éxito en las inversiones debes conocer a fondo la estrategia del agente y ellos necesitan conocer tu perfil de inversionista, tu grado de agresividad al invertir, etc. y esa química solo se da frente a frente.

No se si me salí del tema.  If I did, sorry. Elizabeth.


----------



## nudos

Sí, vivo en Venezuela, te paso el enlace; ellos ofrecen cuenta bancaria en EE. UU. sin ser residente.  Aquí te coloco el enlace micuentaenusa.com, estoy preguntando y averiguando por eso..., quisiera entender un poco más lo que ofrecen.
Ellos ofrecen una cuenta bancaria en EE. UU. y en realidad es una Brokerage account... Quisiera saber la diferencia entre cada una.
Por favor, si me echas una manito en esto sería feliz, gracias.


----------



## jibarita

Nudos,
quisiera poder asistirte,  pero entre al foro hoy porque estoy traduciendo una presentacion y se me "atoro el bolo".  Yo voy a ver de que se trata esa propuesta, pero sera cuando tenga tiempo.  En el interin, no te emociones mucho y no vayas a tomas decisiones apresuradas.  Venezuela?  Precioso pais.
Elizabeth


----------



## jibarita

*No pude contenerme y fui a ver el site que me dijiste. Eso grita por todos lados SCAM. *

Como te dije antes, es posible abrir una cuenta en los EE. UU., pero a menos que seas residente, tienes que ser VIP o al menos depositar en el banco alrededor una cantidad grande de dinero (sobre US$100,000.00) Es como todo en los EE. UU.; Money Talks...!

Esa scam (estafa) es como los que aparecen en el periódico que dicen: "Envíenos $5.99 y dos sellos postales y le enviaremos a vuelta de correo la fórmula para comenzar su propio negocio sin invertir un solo centavo". Ja ja ja. Entonces envían una hoja de papel con información que no vale la pena.


----------

